# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις για 802.11n Link

## Cha0s

Έχει κάποιος πρόχειρο κάποιο 'recipe' για προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις για 802.11n Links σε Mikrotik;

Τι παίζει με τα Rates στο N; 
Τα HT Chains πως πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν;
N Only ή A/N; 
Τα κλασσικά Rates του A παίζουν ρόλο ή στο N παίζουμε μόνο με τα HT MCS;

Γενικά τι ρυθμίσεις θα πρότεινε κάποιος για link με το μέγιστο δυνατό bandwidth με το χαμηλότερο δυνατό latency με δεδομένο σήμα της τάξης του -49dBm;

Με λίγες δοκιμές που έκανα με NV2 το latency είναι τραγικό. Αν δεν έκανα εγώ κάτι λάθος και είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο θεωρώ πως πρέπει να απαγορευτεί από το AWMN  :: 
Με Nstreme τρώω συχνά-πυκνά poll timeouts και κάνει αρκετα δευτερόλεπτα να ξανασυνδεθεί (παρόλο που η scan list έχει μόνο μία συχνότητα)

Γενικά η συμπεριφορά του N μου φαίνεται διαφορετική από το A.

----------


## ntrits

Για ρίξε μια ματιά

http://www.wispforum.net/entry.php?5...ge-Mode-Part-I

http://www.wispforum.net/entry.php?6...e-Mode-Part-II

----------


## tsatasos

Αν το σήμα είναι άριστο με χαμηλό tx power τότε συνήθως βάζω n και nv2.

Οι ρυθμίσεις που χρησιμοποιώ:

- 5G only N
- Data Rates configured στο AP: Στα A, Β, G τα ξετσεκάρω όλα και στα HT MCS επιλέγω τόσο στα supported όσο και στα basic μόνο τα 6 & 7. Στο station το αφήνω default.
- HW. Retries = 15
- HT AMPDU Priorities: Τα τσεκάρω όλα
- Στο NV2 αλλάζω μόνο το Cell Radius. Μπορείς να παίξεις κ με το TDMA αν κ το default 2 συμφέρει καλύτερα. Όσο το μεγαλώνεις κερδίζεις σε bw αλλά χάνεις σε ping και αντιθέτως.

Το κακό με το nv2 είναι ότι όταν δεν έχει traffic το ping είναι μεγάλο (~10ms σε καλό link), αλλά όταν έχει traffic τα πάει καλύτερα από το nstreme.

Πάντως μετά από διάφορες δοκιμές σε διάφορα links, ειδικά με τις εκδόσεις 6.χ, πάντα δοκιμάζω και τις 3 περιπτώσεις (802.11, nstreme, nv2) να δω ποια παίζει καλύτερα, γιατί μπορεί να τύχει το απλό 802.11 να παίζει καλύτερα απ' ότι με nstreme ή nv2.

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks για τις πληροφορίες παιδιά, θα κάνω δοκιμές με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να δω τι ψάρια θα πιάσω  :: 


Γενικά τι mbit να περιμένω σε 802.11, nstreme, NV2; Ποια είναι τα στάνταρ νούμερα για ένα καλό N link;

----------


## Convict

Όπως είπε ο tsatasos και συμφωνώ ,ανάλογα με την περίπτωση κάθεται και το αντίστοιχο Wireless Protocol μαζί με τις όποιες ρυθμίσεις ανέφερε. Σε 20Mhz εύρος καναλιού έχω δει ~50Mbps και σε 40Mhz ~115Mbps πάντα σε tcp κίνηση.

Τώρα σε 40Mhz και ενεργοποιημένο το chain 1 για 300αρι δεν μπορώ να σου πω διότι είμαι παρθένος ακόμα. Χμμμ βασικά όχι παρθένος, το έχω δοκιμάσει λίγο αλλά δε μου κάθεται  :: 



Όσον αφορά τα HT AMPDU Priorities έτσι για την ιστορία :

•Background (1)

•Spare (2)

•Excellent (3)

•Control Lead (4)

•Video <100ms Latency (5)

•Voice <100ms Latency (6)

•Network Control (7)

----------


## ysam

Για να δουλέψουν όμως πρέπει να διαβάσεις τα παρακάτω και να γίνει το prioritization των πακέτων. 

http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:WMM
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Interface/Wireless

----------

